# Please direct me to a discussion on setting up Home internet with direct tv..



## habudab (Nov 6, 2006)

I am sure this has been discussed a thousand times, so if you can direct me to the right spot, that would be great...

basically i have new house.. i have a SWIM 16.. currently i have and HR-23 and HR-70( i think it is HR-70.... something like that).. 2006 HDDVR.....??? anyway.. i have a Ethernet running to all bedrooms, and coax running from the SWIM 16 to all rooms... but nothing is hooked up for the internet yet. I am just using the swim 16 to run two HDDVR's for now........ I am interested in getting another 4 tv's set up with HD/DVR's.. i would like to use Multiroom viewing and internet to all tv's... I do have a Ethernet switch, it just is not set up yet... I just need to know what i need to get, to get this sytem running on all cylinders...... i would like to start doing some direct tv cinema......


thanks in advance...

BRAD


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

First, I'm moving this to the connected home forum where you'll find a lot of resources.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Now then... not doubting your setup but I find it surprising that you have a SWM-16 with only two receivers. 

At any rate though, go to any of your receivers and press the {DASH} button while on live TV. Does it say "SWiM Connected"? If so, good. 

You don't need to connect ethernet to every TV in that case. All you have to do is get a Cinema Connection Kit and connect it to both a coax line and also to the router. If you have a SWiM setup and you've had DIRECTV since 2006 you probably have extra coax lines run. 

The Cinema Connection kits come in wired and wireless varieties. Pick the one that makes the most sense to you. Again, they need to be connected to a coax line regardless, but the wireless one can connect to your router wirelessly (assuming you have a wireless router.)

You will also need DECAs. A DECA is a box that splits out ethernet from your coax line. It goes between the coax line and your receiver and connects to the SATELLITE IN 1 and also to the ethernet connection.

If it does not say "SWiM Connected" then yeah, you'll have to run ethernet to every receiver. 

So let's start with getting the wires run, then do a "Connect Now" from the Network Setup screen in Settings and Help and you'll probably be in business!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

What you may want to do is balance the cost in time and materials in doing this yourself against calling DIRECTV and getting a Whole-Home installation which can be up to $250 depending on your account. That's a lot but it includes all the hardware you'll need plus installation and also checking all your existing lines and replacing bad ones.


----------



## habudab (Nov 6, 2006)

i do have a SWIM 16.. i did that in preparation for adding more tv's.. which in am about to do... I have coax to all rooms.. My question is that i have my router in my offfice by the computer and there is no coax to that room.. does that mean i have to do it wireless.. that probably wont be as good right.. thanks...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

habudab said:


> i do have a SWIM 16.. i did that in preparation for adding more tv's.. which in am about to do... I have coax to all rooms.. My question is that i have my router in my offfice by the computer and there is no coax to that room.. does that mean i have to do it wireless.. that probably wont be as good right.. thanks...


"Yes and No"
If you go with the connected home networking [DECA] and need a wireless CCK to connect to your home network, MRV will stay on the coax network and work fine, while VOD and other internet services will run through the wireless connection. I'm using a wireless CCK and not having any issues.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you have a strong wireless signal you won't have problems. I would go over to solidsignal.com and price out some DECAs and a wireless CCK.


----------



## habudab (Nov 6, 2006)

ok.. i think wireless is way to go for me.. where in the house should in put the CCK... and how do i hook it up... thanks.... this seams easier than i thought.. i have a router in house a netgear N-600.. should that do.. i use it for my IPad.......... this help has been great... do all the HDDVRS need DECA, i thought some of the new ones did not need it...like the HR24


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

habudab said:


> ok.. i think wireless is way to go for me.. where in the house should in put the CCK... and how do i hook it up... thanks.... this seams easier than i thought.. i have a router in house a netgear N-600.. should that do.. i use it for my IPad.......... this help has been great... do all the HDDVRS need DECA, i thought some of the new ones did not need it...like the HR24


H/HR 24 and up have DECA internally, so only those earlier need a white DECA added.
As to "where" for the wireless CCK, find the closest coax to your router and connect it there.


----------



## habudab (Nov 6, 2006)

can you give me a little more info on the wired set up... just to give you an idea of what i have available to me... what is best wired or wireless.... in my upstairs i have a central loaction in closet that houses my SWIM-16.. from there i have coax and ethernet going to every room except my office.. in my office is my computer and Router.... this is all new to me with the home cinema set up.. can i run an ethernet from my office to the central loaction and hook up my wired CCK at that loaction near my Swim 16, or is that entire idea wrong and just go with a wireless to make it easy....

thaks..


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Really if you have a strong wireless signal there's no difference between wired and wireless. A good wireless signal should be able to propagate even the fastest internet available today. 

If you do choose to go wired, it doesn't matter where you do it so long as there is both a coax line and an ethernet line. It does not need to be near the SWiM. It's better if it's near the router, but if you can't make that happen so be it.

Really it's your option.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

habudab said:


> can you give me a little more info on the wired set up... just to give you an idea of what i have available to me... what is best wired or wireless.... in my upstairs i have a central loaction in closet that houses my SWIM-16.. from there* i have coax and ethernet going to* every room except my office.. in my office is my computer and Router.... this is all new to me with the home cinema set up.. can i run an ethernet from my office to the central loaction and hook up my wired CCK at that loaction near my Swim 16, or is that entire idea wrong and just go with a wireless to make it easy....
> 
> thaks..


Going wired could be as easy as this at one of these locations:


----------



## habudab (Nov 6, 2006)

what am i looking at there.....?????????????????


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

habudab said:


> what am i looking at there.....?????????????????


Well if you have to ask... :lol:

It's a HR24 [internal DECA], a 2-way splitter feeding the wired CCK, with the other black box being the power inserter for the SWiM.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The back of a receiver, with a coax line getting split by a "green label" splitter. One side into a CCK, one side into your receiver.


----------



## habudab (Nov 6, 2006)

so i could get on the internet that way and do VOD..... how is the HR24 hooked up to the SWIM-16 in the above diagram...... i think i can do this.. what is the name of the wired CCK.... thanks, this site is so helpful...


----------



## habudab (Nov 6, 2006)

this is what i have so far at my house...... see pic..


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

habudab said:


> this is what i have so far at my house...... see pic..


Could you have made it any smaller? :lol:

Here's something from the sticky above:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The HR24 would be one of the two items connected to the green label splitter.

This is the splitter: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...0-MHz)&c=Satellite Splitters&sku=874409002404

This is the CCK:http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2993 (choose the self-installation one.)


----------



## habudab (Nov 6, 2006)

tell me if i am wrong, but it looks to me like i can run a coax from one of my green splitters to the wired router and then run a ethernet to my office Router.., does that soud right.. also, please give me name of the wired router, i cant find it on solid signal.........?????????? thanks.. sorry for small pic...


----------



## habudab (Nov 6, 2006)

and then i would need to add the DECA's to the HDDVRS except the HR24.. is that correect...


I think i have the correct green splitter already????? see my pic above....


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

habudab said:


> tell me if i am wrong, but it looks to me like i can run a coax from one of my green splitters to the wired router and then run a ethernet to my office Router.., does that soud right.. also, please give me name of the wired router, i cant find it on solid signal.........?????????? thanks.. sorry for small pic...


yes you can and this is what you'd use: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-DECA-Broadband-with-power-supply-(DECABB1R0)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

habudab said:


> and then i would need to add the DECA's to the HDDVRS except the HR24.. is that correect...
> 
> I think i have the correct green splitter already????? see my pic above....


I think it would really help you to look at these posts: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177308


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Helpful, but that particular image is barely larger than the thumbnail. Try one ca. 1000 pixels x whatever.


----------



## habudab (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks VOS.. but when i checked out that install pic link, it looks like alot of people are using DECA connected to the router or network switch via an ethernet, but i dont see the wired CCK used much in the pics (except the one you showed me)... also on the CCK pic you showed me, it looks like there is a small wire next to the coax wire.... what does that go to????? thaks..


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The wired CCK wasn't initially available, and people used a regular DECA hooked up to a power supply. 

I think in the picture if you're referring to the short wire with an arrow next to it, that would go to your SWiM.


----------

